# Are instrument-separated ensembles out of style?



## visiblenoise (Apr 20, 2019)

It seems like a lot of the newer orchestral VSTs these days no longer feature things like separate violin/viola/cello/bass ensembles, instead offering just "high strings" and "low strings," for example... at least in those all-in-one type products. Why is this? Do people just use volume automation to achieve balance among multiple lines?

As someone who has only played around with Miroslav Philharmonik before, I find not having the option to orchestrate for the individual instrument groups to be a little disorienting. Are there nicer all-in-one packages out there that allow this level of control? I'm aware that EWQL and VSL do it, but all the ones that people seem more excited about, like the Albions and Metropolis Arks, don't.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Apr 20, 2019)

There's a place for both. Separated instruments are more useful for going in-depth, but sometimes being able to take a simpler approach is useful too, especially if you're composing on a tight schedule and just need to get something that sounds good fast.


----------



## CT (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't think it's going out of style, but I understand that it's easier from a production point of view, and that it suits many working composers' methods, to base libraries on larger combinations.

I've tried adapting to that way of writing with partially pre-orchestrated material, but I just can't really do it. I'm too "old school" I guess. As an example, it breaks my heart to love the sound and idea of Albion V so much, but to struggle with working inside its limitations.


----------

